# 2005 Ford Expedition – Eddie Bauer 4X4



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Posting this for a buddy that I work with. He just bought a 2011 F-350, so the Expedition has to go....

I have 6 pictures from him and can send them to you if you like to see them. Just email me and I can send them to you. (too big to fit here)

2005 Ford Expedition &#150; Eddie Bauer 4x4 Loaded with all of the fun features, DVD, 4WD, Tow, Roof Rack

Asking $16,750

Contact: Mike Taylor 503 789 7297

Year 2005

Mileage: 92XXX

Trim Level Eddie Bauer &#150; Two tone White & Tan paint / Tan leather

Engine Size 5.4 V8 FI SOHC / Auto / 4WD

Great for running the family to the mountain to ski or the beach for surfing. Enjoy all of the fun features in this well maintained vehicle. Ready to roll to your new adventure.

Options: AM/FM Radio w. 6 disc changer , DVD entertainment system for the kiddies, Tire Pressure Monitor, Trip Computer, Power Drivers & Passenger Heated and Air Condition Seats, Front Power Memory Seat, Second Row Folding Seat, Third Row Removable Seat, Automatic Headlights, Front Air Dam, Full Size Spare Tire, Electrochromic Interior Rearview Mirror, Interval Wipers, Rear Window Defogger, Child Safety Door Locks, Steering Wheel Mounted Controls, 4WD/AWD, Driver Airbag, Passenger Airbag, Separate Driver/Front Passenger Climate Controls, Tachometer, Tilt Steering Column, Fog/Driving Lamps, Running Boards, Towing Package, Heated Mirrors, Tinted Glass, Rear Wiper, Anti-lock Brakes, Alloy Wheels, Power Door Locks, Power Windows, Power Mirrors, Fold away mirrors, Leather Seats, Power Adjustable Pedals, Leather Wrapped Steering Wheel, Compact Disc Changer, CD Player, Security System, Rear Stereo, Air Conditioning, Cruise Control, Keyless entry, Compass, Two-tone paint.

Recent maintenance:

Full service oil & lube

&#149; Clean & service battery

&#149; Tires rotated

&#149; Inspect Brakes, belts, hoses,

&#149; Exterior lights inspected

&#149; Inspect constant velocity joints and boots

&#149; Inspect differential and transmission fluids

Spark plugs were replaced in 2010

New Brakes Fall 2010

New Serpentine Belt Jan 2011

Tires have >60% tread


----------

